# UBER IN LONG ISLAND NY SUFFOLK AND NASSAU



## darkuber (Aug 24, 2017)

Im testing uber out now for 3 weeks IN LONG ISLAND NY and im making below minimum wage after gas, expenses , wear and tear and Over priced uber fees which are around 45% . i just did a 20 minute ride. The fair was $8.51. Uber fees were $3.61 . My total for 20 minutes was $4.46 - $1.00 worth of gas - $.0.50 in brake wear and - $0.50 in Tire wear. The real total fair take for me was $2.46 cents......DO THE MATH. THIS SHEEEET AINT WORTH!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

50 cents brake wear per ride?
In that case you should be able to replace your brakes every 300-400 rides, which could be every 2-3 months depending how much you drive.

Are you actually saving those 50 cents?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

darkuber said:


> Im testing uber out now for 3 weeks IN LONG ISLAND NY and im making below minimum wage after gas, expenses , wear and tear and Over priced uber fees which are around 45% . i just did a 20 minute ride. The fair was $8.51. Uber fees were $3.61 . My total for 20 minutes was $4.46 - $1.00 worth of gas - $.0.50 in brake wear and - $0.50 in Tire wear. The real total fair take for me was $2.46 cents......DO THE MATH. THIS SHEEEET AINT WORTH!!!


Are you doing pool?


----------



## darkuber (Aug 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> 50 cents brake wear per ride?
> In that case you should be able to replace your brakes every 300-400 rides, which could be every 2-3 months depending how much you drive.
> 
> Are you actually saving those 50 cents?


Might be losing more then 50 cents. And yes changing brakes every 3 months is not good. Beware do not drive with Uber


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

darkuber said:


> Might be loosing more then 50 cents. And yes changing brakes every 3 months is not good. Beware do not drive with Uber


Correction, do not drive with uber full time.

Cause uber, lyft is a great part time side money hustle

Full time is a death wish


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Where have you been driving? And what hours?

We have a forum dedicated solely to driving on Long Island, please join us there.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/LongIsland/


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Two good 5 hour days and you could replace your brakes. I drove on the island for 3 hours the other night and made 110 dollars with the surge. That's 36 dollars an hour. Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## Neril1414 (Feb 11, 2018)

SaintCl89 said:


> Two good 5 hour days and you could replace your brakes. I drove on the island for 3 hours the other night and made 110 dollars with the surge. That's 36 dollars an hour. Not too bad if you ask me.


Bullshiyt all the way. I spent 10 hours on the road and in all that time i did 20 trips for a total of 117 dollars and i spent about 3/4 of my tank.. Not too bad? Horrible....


----------

